# Jin Knives on a Marble Wood Magnetic Strip



## JBroida (Sep 13, 2014)

By request... some Jin knives on a marble wood 24in magnetic strip. Its one of my favorites of the magnetic strips we have in stock right now. I know the tag on the magstrip says maple wood... its a typo on our part.


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 13, 2014)

Beautiful knives and great photography! 
I'd love a couple of Jins on my block... One day


----------



## Ruso (Sep 14, 2014)

Beautiful pictures Jon. But what type of knives are the 5ht and the 6th?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 14, 2014)

large yanagiba... one is a bit on the wide side though


----------

